# V. S. 60,9% CASI HANNO AUTORI ITALIANI



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

ANSA 2009-02-24 15:51                                                                                                     VIOLENZA SESSUALE: 60,9% CASI HANNO AUTORI ITALIANI                                                                                                                                          

	
	
		
		
	


	





ROMA - In Italia gli episodi di violenze sessuali nel 2008 sono diminuiti dell'8,4%. Sono questi i dati diffusi oggi a Roma dal Dipartimento della Pubblica sicurezza del ministero dell'Interno, che ha analizzato l'andamento del fenomeno in Italia nel triennio 2006-2008. 

Secondo le cifre riferite al triennio, gli autori sono italiani nel 60,9% dei casi, seguiti dai romeni (7,8%) e dai marocchini (6,3%). Le vittime di violenza sessuale sono per lo più donne (85,3%) e di nazionalità italiana (68,9%). La maggior parte degli stupri rientrano nelle violenze sessuali non aggravate, anche queste in diminuzione del 7,4%. 

I casi di stupro di gruppo, dopo un incremento registrato nel 2007 (+10,9%) invece sono diminuiti del 24,6%, mentre per le violenze sessuali aggravate è stato registrato un trend decrescente nel triennio 2006-2008 con il -16%. Nel 2007, invece, in Italia era stato registrato un aumento dei casi di violenza sessuale del 5% rispetto al 2006 (da 4.821 a 5.062 episodi). Lo scorso anno le forze di polizia hanno individuato 8.845 autori di violenze sessuali, a fronte di 8.749 segnalazioni nel 2007 e di 7.715 nel 2006.






​


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2009)

*Stavo postandolo*

io, grazie Marì


----------



## lale75 (24 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ANSA 2009-02-24 15:51 VIOLENZA SESSUALE: 60,9% CASI HANNO AUTORI ITALIANI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Grazie mille...quindi che fare? Sparare ai direttori dei giornali da cui sembra che gli stupri siano fatti solo da stranieri?


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ANSA 2009-02-24 15:51 VIOLENZA SESSUALE: 60,9% CASI HANNO AUTORI ITALIANI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e quindi? non vedo differenza...applicherei la castrazione pure a loro


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

cazzo
il 40% di stupri sono fatti da stranieri
senza gli stranieri sarebbero quindi quasi dimezzati.........


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Grazie mille...quindi che fare? Sparare ai direttori dei giornali da cui sembra che gli stupri siano fatti solo da stranieri?


Affatto, l'informazione e' un diritto pubblico, e' il loro dovere informare.


----------



## lale75 (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> cazzo
> il 40% di stupri sono fatti da stranieri
> senza gli stranieri sarebbero quindi quasi dimezzati.........


 
caxxo è vero! e se eliminassimo anche gli italaini potremmo andare in giro in mutande senza paura di essere toccate!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> caxxo è vero! e se eliminassimo anche gli italaini potremmo andare in giro in mutande senza paura di essere toccate!


che pirlona


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e quindi? non vedo differenza...applicherei la castrazione pure a loro



*GALERA!*​


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

qui si parla di stupri denunciati comunque x fare una statistica
e da donne sapete bene che molte non denunciano un eventuale abuso x paura o vergogna


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *GALERA!*​



concordo.
ma galera sicura. fino a fine condanna


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> io, grazie Marì






​


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

io direi domiciliari su residence vista mare......


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> concordo.
> ma galera sicura. fino a fine condanna






​


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *GALERA!*​


 
non basta, perchè prima o poi esce....meglio metterlo in condizioni di non nuocere +, secondo me


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

che la giustizia faccia il suo corso
peccato che non esiste la giustizia in italia


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

teniamo anche conto le dovute proporzioni di quanti sono gli italiani in numeri e quanti gli stranieri
se gli italiani sono (mettiamo) 57 milioni e gli stranieri 3 o 4 milioni
se il 60% degli stupri in italia e' opera di italiani e il 40% e' opera di stranieri stuprano in proporzione molto di piu gli stranieri
ale' vi siete dati la zappa sui piedi


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> che la giustizia faccia il suo corso
> peccato che non esiste la giustizia in italia


La "Giustizia" diserta e, non solo in Italia, ma in tutto il mondo ... cerchiamo di far rispettare la "Legge" tanto per cominciare


----------



## Grande82 (24 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> caxxo è vero! e se eliminassimo anche gli italaini potremmo andare in giro in mutande senza paura di essere toccate!


 Con questo post ti sei meritata il  mio imperituro amore. Fai di me ciò che vuoi!


----------



## Grande82 (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> qui si parla di stupri denunciati comunque x fare una statistica
> e da donne sapete bene che molte non denunciano un eventuale abuso x paura o vergogna


 quelli che non denunciano in massima parte sono ragazze giovani che subiscono abusi in famiglia... purtroppo... quindi aumenterebbe la percentuale di italiani, temo..


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quelli che non denunciano in massima parte sono ragazze giovani che subiscono abusi in famiglia... purtroppo... quindi aumenterebbe la percentuale di italiani, temo..


 lavori all'istat?
e le donne non italiane abusate da connazionali che nn denunciano xche magari nn in regola coi permessi e quindi che sarebbero soggette a espulsioni?
e chi ha paura di un eventuale ritorsione?
dai grande sii un p'o piu di larghe vedute


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quelli che non denunciano in massima parte sono ragazze giovani che subiscono* abusi in famiglia.*.. purtroppo... quindi aumenterebbe la percentuale di italiani, temo..


Hai toccato un punto triste assai  

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quelli che non denunciano in massima parte sono ragazze giovani che subiscono abusi in famiglia... purtroppo... quindi aumenterebbe la percentuale di italiani, temo..


Ecco. Mettiamoci anche le mogli oltre alle figlie.


----------



## lale75 (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> qui si parla di stupri denunciati comunque x fare una statistica
> e da donne sapete bene che molte non denunciano un eventuale abuso x paura o vergogna


 
Già, specie quando ad usare violenza sono i compagni, che in nome dell'amore spesso vengono "perdonati"


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Già, specie quando ad usare violenza sono i compagni, che in nome dell'amore spesso vengono "perdonati"


 oppure i padri di famiglia mussulmani
che pestano le figlie xche troppo "occidentali"
parliamone se vuoi


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

ripeto
facciamo le proporzioni sui numeri se vogliamo prendere seria sta statistica
60% sono italiani che stuprano...quanti sono gli italiani in italia?
40% sono stranieri....quanti stranieri ci sono in italia?
fate i vostri calcoli ragassuoli miei


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Già, specie quando ad usare violenza sono i compagni, che in nome dell'amore spesso vengono "perdonati"


Questo e' classico esempio della stupidita' femminile:

http://www.julienews.it/notizia/cul...wn/23709_cultura-e-tempo-libero_6.html?page=1


----------



## lale75 (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> oppure i padri di famiglia mussulmani
> che pestano le figlie xche troppo "occidentali"
> parliamone se vuoi


 

Senti Alex, su un argomento del genere, davvero, non si può e non si deve fare una questione razziale. Non sto dicendo che la situazione che si sta creando non sia preoccupante e che non sposti di una virgola la mia precedente opinione in fatto di immigrazione ; è chiaro che mi fa riflettere l'aumento di violenze in Italia da parte di cittadini rumeni, sarei una perfetta idiota a dire il contrario e mi auguro che, pur conoscendomi poco o nulla, tu non mi reputi una stupida.
Ho scritto altrove (post perso poi nei meandri di un OT) che le mie convinzioni liberal e garantiste si stanno pian piano sgretolando davanti ai fatti di quest'ultimo periodo ma onestamente credo che se anzichè diminuire queste violenze aumentano il problema è senz'altro la risposta punitiva dello stato. Quello che mi fa riflettere è che nonostante si minaccino misure più severe i delitti di questo tipo aumentano anzichè diminuire...o così ci dicono i giornali. Evidentemente la strada presa è quella sbagliata. 
Credi che io non abbia paura ora più di prima a girare da sola per strada? Come pensi che mi senta quando cammino la sera verso il bus e mi passano vicino due stranieri? E, di conseguenza, pensi che volgia davvero che chi stupra possa starsene libero per strada?


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Senti Alex, su un argomento del genere, davvero, non si può e non si deve fare una questione razziale. Non sto dicendo che la situazione che si sta creando non sia preoccupante e che non sposti di una virgola la mia precedente opinione in fatto di immigrazione ; è chiaro che mi fa riflettere l'aumento di violenze in Italia da parte di cittadini rumeni, sarei una perfetta idiota a dire il contrario e mi auguro che, pur conoscendomi poco o nulla, tu non mi reputi una stupida.
> Ho scritto altrove (post perso poi nei meandri di un OT) che le mie convinzioni liberal e garantiste si stanno pian piano sgretolando davanti ai fatti di quest'ultimo periodo ma onestamente credo che se anzichè diminuire queste violenze aumentano il problema è senz'altro la risposta punitiva dello stato. Quello che mi fa riflettere è che nonostante si minaccino misure più severe i delitti di questo tipo aumentano anzichè diminuire...o così ci dicono i giornali. Evidentemente la strada presa è quella sbagliata.
> Credi che io non abbia paura ora più di prima a girare da sola per strada? Come pensi che mi senta quando cammino la sera verso il bus e mi passano vicino due stranieri? E, di conseguenza, pensi che volgia davvero che chi stupra possa starsene libero per strada?


 stavolta nulla da aggiungere
ti quoto parola x parola


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

il problema e' che molti liberal garantisti come dice lale hanno un p'o' le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi e pensano che il problema stranieri non esiste....o meglio che esiste come esiste il problema italiani
anche xche questo topic sono convinto che sia stato aperto provocatoriamente da mari proprio x questo motivo.....ma ho tirato fuori un cavillo in merito(a cui nessuno ha risposto) che invece non fa che evidenziare l'esatto contrario


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il problema e' che molti liberal garantisti come dice lale hanno un p'o' le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi e pensano che il problema stranieri non esiste....o meglio che esiste come esiste il problema italiani
> anche xche questo topic sono convinto che sia stato aperto provocatoriamente da mari proprio x questo motivo.....ma ho tirato fuori un cavillo in merito(a cui nessuno ha risposto) che invece non fa che evidenziare l'esatto contrario


Ale andare ogni tanto OLTRE quello che si vede in tv eh... con tutto l'affetto ovviamente.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ale andare ogni tanto OLTRE quello che si vede in tv eh... con tutto l'affetto ovviamente.


 MK
parlano le statistiche
prendi i detenuti nelle carceri
quanti italiani quanti stranieri??fa un p'o' i conti
prendi che in italia nn ci sono le leggi...chiaro che la feccia estera opti x il bel paese
prendi che ci sentiamo sempre piu insicuri x alcuni dati di fatto evidenti
prendi che le culture di certi paesi sono completamente differenti dalle nostre
questo non e' quello che si vede in TV
e' la vita reale
e chi lo nega ha le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> MK
> parlano le statistiche
> prendi i detenuti nelle carceri
> quanti italiani quanti stranieri??fa un p'o' i conti
> ...


Io non nego quello che succede ma l'informazione è manipolata. Punto.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Io non nego quello che succede ma l'informazione è manipolata. Punto.


 e' manipolata ma lo e' sempre stata....in tutti i rami...dalla politica allo sport
ma quello che ho scritto non e' dettato da quel che sento in tv (tranne forse una minima parte)


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Senti Alex, su un argomento del genere, davvero, non si può e non si deve fare una questione razziale. Non sto dicendo che la situazione che si sta creando non sia preoccupante e che non sposti di una virgola la mia precedente opinione in fatto di immigrazione ; è chiaro che mi fa riflettere l'aumento di violenze in Italia da parte di cittadini rumeni, sarei una perfetta idiota a dire il contrario e mi auguro che, pur conoscendomi poco o nulla, tu non mi reputi una stupida.
> Ho scritto altrove (post perso poi nei meandri di un OT) che le mie convinzioni liberal e garantiste si stanno pian piano sgretolando davanti ai fatti di quest'ultimo periodo ma onestamente credo che se anzichè diminuire queste violenze aumentano il problema è senz'altro la risposta punitiva dello stato. Quello che mi fa riflettere è che nonostante si minaccino misure più severe i delitti di questo tipo aumentano anzichè diminuire...o così ci dicono i giornali. Evidentemente la strada presa è quella sbagliata.
> Credi che io non abbia paura ora più di prima a girare da sola per strada? Come pensi che mi senta quando cammino la sera verso il bus e mi passano vicino due stranieri? E, di conseguenza, pensi che volgia davvero che chi stupra possa starsene libero per strada?



...quindi secondo il ragionamento di Berlusconi tu devi essere una bella donna!


...non credo affatto a questa statistica, nel senso che non calcola il trend crescente delle denunce...e questo a prescindere da chi le fa, sono convinto che la proporzione del numero di denunce sia molto maggiore della proporzione di casi che hanno calcolato con i dati alla mano.

Onestamente però, se quel 40% non ci fosse....
(avete letto che la polizia romena ci ha bacchettato?)


----------



## lale75 (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il problema e' che molti liberal garantisti come dice lale hanno un p'o' le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi e pensano che il problema stranieri non esiste....o meglio che esiste come esiste il problema italiani
> anche xche questo topic sono convinto che sia stato aperto provocatoriamente da mari proprio x questo motivo.....ma ho tirato fuori un cavillo in merito(a cui nessuno ha risposto) che invece non fa che evidenziare l'esatto contrario


 
Vedi quello che mi chiedo io, al di là delle statistiche e di quello che dicono i giornali che tanto ti raccontano solo quello che fa notizia, è se siano aumentati o meno  DAVVERO gli stupri da parte di cittadini romeni. E se sì mi chiedo come mai vista la politica non certo morbida adottata da questo governo. E mi chiedo: se minacciare sanzioni più severe, rimpatri per scontare la pena etc non è sufficiente che cosa può servire?
Diverso il discorso se l'ondata di violenze che ci viene narrata(seppur vera, eh, non sto certo dicendo che siano episodi inventati, per carità) in realtà sia solo un aumento dell'attenzione rivolta a questi episodi perchè fa vendere giornali o, peggio, una sorta di input politico per avvallare la posizione del governo.
Possiamo dire che in questo Paese non esisteva luna risposta sanzionatoria adeguata e questo ha attirato i delinquenti ma l'attuale politica di governo dovrebbe servire in questo senso...invece a quanto pare non sortisce alcun effetto...sono veramente preoccupata


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

purtroppo questo sondaggio razzista afferma che gli stranieri in proporzione stuprano piu degli italiani
prendiamone atto


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...quindi secondo il ragionamento di Berlusconi tu devi essere una bella donna!
> 
> 
> ...non credo affatto a questa statistica, nel senso che non calcola il trend crescente delle denunce...e questo a prescindere da chi le fa, sono convinto che la proporzione del numero di denunce sia molto maggiore della proporzione di casi che hanno calcolato con i dati alla mano.
> ...


 

Sì, ecco, diciamo che Berlusconi se ogni tanto se ne stesse zitto farebbe,e ci farebbe fare, più bella figura perchè anche certe "battute" sono un modo di svaccare un problema che in questo momento è tutt'altro che da sottovalutare.


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> purtroppo questo sondaggio razzista afferma che gli stranieri in proporzione stuprano piu degli italiani
> prendiamone atto


 
sul magazine del corriere di settimana scorsa diceva esattamente il contrario


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sul magazine del corriere di settimana scorsa diceva esattamente il contrario


 il 60% degli italiani su 57 milioni e' molto meno del 40% di stranieri su 7 8 milioni


----------



## Iris (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> qui si parla di stupri denunciati comunque x fare una statistica
> e da donne sapete bene che molte non denunciano un eventuale abuso x paura o vergogna


E sono quelli subiti in genere nel nucleo parentale. Da italiani quindi.
Gli stupri compiuti da italiani sono sottostimati, credo.
E poi, sai che minchia mi importa, come donna, la nazionalità di chi mi violenta....


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> .
> E poi, sai che minchia mi importa, come donna, la nazionalità di chi mi violenta....


 manco a me
ma vallo a dire a chi ha aperto il topic come a dire gli italiani stuprano pi udegli  stranieri


----------



## Iris (25 Febbraio 2009)

Poi certe cose mi fanno girare le cosiddette: solo un uomo (pure cretino) può distinguere tra una violenza fatta da un cittadino italiano e da uno che non lo è.


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Sarebbe interessante sapere, più che il numero di stupri commessi in italia il numero di quelli commessi in Romania il che, forse, potrebbe farci capire se si tratta di una sorta di questione "culturale" di mancanza di rispetto per la figura femminile...


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sarebbe interessante sapere, più che il numero di stupri commessi in italia il numero di quelli commessi in Romania il che, forse, potrebbe farci capire se si tratta di una sorta di questione "culturale" di mancanza di rispetto per la figura femminile...


Non è così semplice: da quanto ho capito nei paesi dell'Est la figura femminile non è molto considerata, anche se è in fondo quella che nel mondo del lavoro mantiene un paese di maschi alcoolisti e fancazzisti.
Il modo di applicare le pene in Romania, però, è più determinato che in Italia, cosicchè, al di là delle questioni culturali, sembra che da loro ci siano meno casi. Non perchè più rispettosi delle donne, quindi, ma perchè consapevoli di rischiare pene severe ed applicate per intero, senza i tipici sconti italiani.
Comunque è logico, per pure questioni statistiche, che in un paese la maggior parte di chi commette un reato sia cittadino del paese stesso.
Certo che farsi carico pure dei latitanti esteri fa girare i coglioni mica poco.


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non è così semplice: da quanto ho capito nei paesi dell'Est la figura femminile non è molto considerata, anche se è in fondo quella che nel mondo del lavoro mantiene un paese di maschi alcoolisti e fancazzisti.


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


 
non lo sapevi? le donne lì valgono meno di 0. in Bielorussia ho visto campi di patate piene di anziane chinate mentre piantavano a mano patata x patata e gli uomini gironzolavano alticci...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non lo sapevi? le donne lì valgono meno di 0. in Bielorussia ho visto campi di patate piene di anziane chinate mentre piantavano a mano patata x patata e gli uomini gironzolavano alticci...


non che nelle nostre risaie nel secolo scorso fosse diverso


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non che nelle nostre risaie nel secolo scorso fosse diverso


hai detto bene...del secolo scorso


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non lo sapevi? le donne lì valgono meno di 0. in Bielorussia ho visto campi di patate piene di anziane chinate mentre piantavano a mano patata x patata e gli uomini gironzolavano alticci...


Mamma mia quanti luoghi comuni... uffa...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mamma mia quanti luoghi comuni... uffa...


se ti annoi tanto puoi anche farti una passeggiata


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se ti annoi tanto puoi anche farti una passeggiata


Ancora?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ma vi siete messi d'accordo?


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mamma mia quanti luoghi comuni... uffa...


come sarebbe luoghi comuni? io li ho visti perchè ci sono stata...poi è ovvio non tutti sono così ma....in un piccolo paese di campagna come Polesie (a 6 km in linea d'aria dal confine russo, se ti interessa) era così


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il 60% degli italiani su 57 milioni e' molto meno del 40% di stranieri su 7 8 milioni


finora nessuno l'ha fatto quindi mi carico del peso e lo faccio io:

hai ragione.

però... diciamo che in anno ci sono 10mila stupri. 4 mila sono circa quelli ad opera degli stranieri. consideriamo che ci sono quelli di gruppo. facciamo un calcolo alla carlona e diciamo che 15 mila stranieri hanno stuprato. per 15 mila stupratori (che sono TANTISSIMI) non si può generalizzare con i restanti 7 milioni 985 mila.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> finora nessuno l'ha fatto quindi mi carico del peso e lo faccio io:
> 
> hai ragione.
> 
> però... diciamo che in anno ci sono 10mila stupri. 4 mila sono circa quelli ad opera degli stranieri. consideriamo che ci sono quelli di gruppo. facciamo un calcolo *alla carlona* e diciamo che 15 mila stranieri hanno stuprato. per 15 mila stupratori (che sono TANTISSIMI) non si può generalizzare con i restanti 7 milioni 985 mila.



e  famolo un po'


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ancora?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se fai la snob parlando di luoghi comuni di fronte a situazioni conosciute ed evidenti, e magari come altrove proponi in cambio frasi fatte, non puoi aspettarti che un gentile invito a frequentare post più confacenti a te.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e famolo un po'


più alla carlona di così è impossibile. ho voluto esageVave.


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Io continuo a non capire perchè MK mi ha detto che ho riportato solo luoghi comuni.....sarò rinco


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Io continuo a non capire perchè MK mi ha detto che ho riportato solo luoghi comuni.....sarò rinco


pisellina, siccome ti voglio bene: lascia perdere


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Io continuo a non capire perchè MK mi ha detto che ho riportato solo luoghi comuni.....sarò rinco


perchè dici un sacco di monate


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> pisellina, siccome ti voglio bene: lascia perdere


mah, va beh. se vuole l'indirizzo mail della "mia" bambina x farsi raccontare un po' com'è la vita di là...


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè dici un sacco di monate


 





  stavolta no


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> *stavolta* no


Ma mi sa che è come la storia di Pierino e il lupo: oramai non ti crede più nessuno


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma mi sa che è come la storia di Pierino e il lupo: oramai non ti crede più nessuno
























 cattivo!


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> cattivo!


Tesoro mio, oramai la tua credibilità è limitata all'elenco di derrate alimentari che consumi. E mi sa che anche su quelle non ce la conti giusta, e tiri un po' indietro le cifre


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Tesoro mio, oramai la tua credibilità è limitata all'elenco di derrate alimentari che consumi. E mi sa che anche su quelle non ce la conti giusta, e tiri un po' indietro le cifre


 
ma ho le foto!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma ho le foto!


delle derrate alimentari che ti scofani?


----------



## Iris (25 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Io continuo a non capire perchè MK mi ha detto che ho riportato solo luoghi comuni.....sarò rinco


 La mia amica rumena mi ha detto che non è tanto un luogo comune. Gli uomini sono spesso alticci e violenti.
Però non è questo il punto...le maglie della giustizia iteliana sono troppo larghe. D'altra parte in un paese dell'Est puoi finire in galera pure se sei innocente. L'importante mi ha detto è non essere poveri. Se sei ricco puoi ammazzare chi vuoi e farla franca, se sei povero, ti fai anni di galera pure per aver rubato una mela.
D'altronde se i paesi d''emigrazione fossero un bengodi, gli abitanti non scapperebbero pure per mezzo di zattere, a rischio di annegare. Non vi pare?


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> delle derrate alimentari che ti scofani?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


ma che è quella schifezza nella coda?? cacca??


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> La mia amica rumena mi ha detto che non è tanto un luogo comune. Gli uomini sono spesso alticci e violenti.
> Però non è questo il punto...le maglie della giustizia iteliana sono troppo larghe. *D'altra parte in un paese dell'Est* puoi finire in galera pure se sei innocente. L'importante mi ha detto è non essere poveri. *Se sei ricco puoi ammazzare chi vuoi e farla franca, se sei povero, ti fai anni di galera pure per aver rubato una mela.*
> D'altronde se i paesi d''emigrazione fossero un bengodi, gli abitanti non scapperebbero pure per mezzo di zattere, a rischio di annegare. Non vi pare?


Nei paesi dell'est, eh?


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nei paesi dell'est, eh?


----------



## Iris (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nei paesi dell'est, eh?


E non solo. Parlavamo di quelli!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Diciamo che qui puoi bruciare un cristiano ed esssere comunque considerato un ragazzo di buona famiglia. Ma la colpa non è della mancanza di democrazia, ma della famiglia. Almeno secondo me!!!!


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che è quella schifezza nella coda?? cacca??


 Sono i sonagli


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E non solo. Parlavamo di quelli!!!


Ah ecco... sai com'è, sembrava avessero l'esclusiva...


----------



## Iris (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ah ecco... sai com'è, sembrava avessero l'esclusiva...


 Mai detto.


----------



## Iris (25 Febbraio 2009)

Da noi un ricco fraudolento vince alle elezioni. Ma non è mica colpa della democrazia, è colpa dell'elettorato.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Mai detto.


 Lo so che non intendevi dire quello... comunque è un vizio universale che chi detta le leggi le possa poi infrangere... qui da noi si è perso ogni ritegno, ma alla gente mi sembra vada bene così.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Da noi un ricco fraudolento vince alle elezioni. *Ma non è mica colpa della democrazia*, *è colpa dell'elettorato*.


L'elettorato preferisce Barabba da sempre...


----------



## Iris (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'elettorato preferisce Barabba da sempre...


 Con l'attenuante che come alternativa al ladrone, non c'ha Gesù Cristo !!!!


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Con l'attenuante che come alternativa al ladrone, non c'ha *Gesù Cristo* !!!!


 Se lo avesse come alternativa, voterebbe Barabba ancora più volentieri


----------



## Iris (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se lo avesse come alternativa, voterebbe Barabba ancora più volentieri


 Ne sono convinta pure io. L'orrido piace.
Sono certa, come dice la Litizzetto, che se Franceschini stuprasse le vecchiette, vincerebbe le elezioni.


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che è quella schifezza nella coda?? cacca??


Mai visto un crotalo? Detto anche serpente a sonagli? Quello è il sonaglio


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ne sono convinta pure io. L'orrido piace.
> *Sono certa, come dice la Litizzetto, che se Franceschini stuprasse le vecchiette, vincerebbe le elezioni*.


 Più che probabile...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mai visto un crotalo? Detto anche serpente a sonagli? Quello è il sonaglio


mai visto...
pensavo i sonagli fossero in bocca


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mai visto...
> pensavo i sonagli fossero in bocca


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Si, lo scacciapensieri siciliano


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, lo scacciapensieri siciliano





moltimodi ha detto:


>


un e vin du ,va dar via el cu 

	
	
		
		
	


	












non si prendono in giro i puri che non sanno certe bazeccole


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> un e vin du ,va dar via el cu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con tutti i crotali (e le crotale) che ci sono qui dovresti avere una profonda cultura in merito. Comunque basterebbe guardarti la coda: ti sei mai chiesta cos'è quel rumore dietro le tue spalle quando sei incazzata?


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> un e vin du ,va dar via el cu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dove sarebbero????


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> dove sarebbero????


chi è che si fa i purini??


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> chi è che si fa i purini??


eeehhh???? ... ma è un test?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Con tutti i crotali (e le crotale) che ci sono qui dovresti avere una profonda cultura in merito. Comunque basterebbe guardarti la coda: ti sei mai chiesta cos'è quel rumore dietro le tue spalle quando sei incazzata?


questa è la riprova di quanto sia angioletto.
pensavo fossero le palle che sbattevano


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

*solo faccine. come piace a te*



Asudem ha detto:


> ma che è quella schifezza nella coda?? cacca??



























Asudem ha detto:


> questa è la riprova di quanto sia angioletto.
> pensavo fossero le palle che sbattevano


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

guardate che poi ,giustamente, marì s'incazza


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> questa è la riprova di quanto sia angioletto.
> pensavo fossero le palle che sbattevano


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non è così semplice: da quanto ho capito nei paesi dell'Est la figura femminile non è molto considerata, anche se è in fondo quella che nel mondo del lavoro mantiene un paese di maschi alcoolisti e fancazzisti.
> Il modo di applicare le pene in Romania, però, è più determinato che in Italia, cosicchè, al di là delle questioni culturali, sembra che da loro ci siano meno casi. Non perchè più rispettosi delle donne, quindi, ma perchè consapevoli di rischiare pene severe ed applicate per intero, senza i tipici sconti italiani.
> Comunque è logico, per pure questioni statistiche, che in un paese la maggior parte di chi commette un reato sia cittadino del paese stesso.
> Certo che farsi carico pure dei latitanti esteri fa girare i coglioni mica poco.


 

E qui si ritorna al punto di partenza, nel senso che a me pare che l'attuale politica di governo non sia esattamente morbida con chi commette delitti nel nostro paese ma evidentemente come deterrente non va bene neppure quello...che bisogna fare? Minacciare la pena di morte? O forse il problema non è che non hanno paura della pena minacciata ma che tanto sanno che non la sconteranno...e lì, gente, scusatemi ma che le minacce di scontare tutta la pena in carcere la facciano 'ste quattro facce da culo che ci governano che hanno le fedine penali più lunghe degli stupratori e non hanno mai pagato manco una multa!!
Il rispetto della legge e la galera lo volgiamo solo per chi comoda a noi e chi si vota il nano non può venire a farmi le sparate sul rispetto della legalità!


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guardate che poi ,giustamente, marì s'incazza


Ma che dici  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ho lasciato apposta il 3d aperto per farvi pascolare in santa pace


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Il rispetto della legge e la galera lo volgiamo solo per chi comoda a noi e chi si vota il nano non può venire a farmi le sparate sul rispetto della legalità!


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


 In effetti lale ha perfettamente ragione...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guardate che poi ,giustamente, marì s'incazza


giusto e ricollegandoci al tema del thred: a pranzo ho letto sul giornale che a milano la percentuale è capovolta. 60% stupri stranieri e 40% nostrani.
cambia un cazzo, ma così, per dovere di cronaca.


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> giusto e ricollegandoci al tema del thred: a pranzo ho letto sul giornale che a milano la percentuale è capovolta. 60% stupri stranieri e 40% nostrani.
> cambia un cazzo, ma così, per dovere di cronaca.


 e magari di stupri nel milanese il 70% sono nella zona stazione centrale
che zonaccia mamma mia


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e magari di stupri nel milanese il 70% sono nella zona stazione centrale
> che zonaccia mamma mia


io giuro che da sola non ci vado più in centrale


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

io ci sono state varie volte.....e nonostantein genere le stazioni delle grandi metropoli italiane abbiano tutte una sorta di degrado o di presenza di balordi alta come Milano penso che in italia di peggio non ci sia


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

domanda provocatoria
gia che ci siamo
la maggior parte dei balordi o di chi da noia e fastidi alla stazione centrale di milano o nelle zone circostanti sono italiani o stranieri?
siamo sempre li'
amen


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> domanda provocatoria
> gia che ci siamo
> la maggior parte dei balordi o di chi da noia e fastidi alla stazione centrale di milano o nelle zone circostanti sono italiani o stranieri?
> siamo sempre li'
> amen


l'ho già detto ma mi ripeto:
LA MAGGIOR PARTE DEI BALORDI ITALIANI E STRANIERI CHE COMMETTONO REATI SONO AL 99,9% SOTTO EFFETTO DI DROGA.
IL PROBLEMA STA TUTTO LI'


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io ci sono state varie volte.....e nonostantein genere le stazioni delle grandi metropoli italiane abbiano tutte una sorta di degrado o di presenza di balordi alta come Milano penso che in italia di peggio non ci sia


Mah come tutte le stazioni, pure Termini non è messa meglio... esteticamente sì concordo.


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'ho già detto ma mi ripeto:
> LA MAGGIOR PARTE DEI BALORDI ITALIANI E STRANIERI CHE COMMETTONO REATI SONO AL 99,9% SOTTO EFFETTO DI DROGA.
> IL PROBLEMA STA TUTTO LI'


 oddio molti puo darsi
99,9 % mi pare eccessivo
cmq la eliminando la droga la microdelinquenza sparirebbe e di conseguenza sarebbe un duro colpo x la criminalita' organizzata che gestisce i traffici di stupefacenti (mafia camorra eccecc)


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

anzi, ho pure paura di girare intorno alla stazione centrale.
ci sono un sacco di brutte facce che bevono e ti guardano da paura


e non offrono neanche


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> anzi, ho pure paura di girare intorno alla stazione centrale.
> ci sono un sacco di brutte facce che bevono e *ti guardano da paura*
> 
> 
> e non offrono neanche


Fai paura pure a loro?
Nascondono le bottiglie quando ti vedono?


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

Pensare che con tutti i soldi che si buttano via potrebbero mettere un servizio d'ordine come si deve, in certi luoghi


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

io alla stazione centrale rubai il borsellino a un bimbo rom
fu il primo caso di borseggio al contrario


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io alla stazione centrale rubai il borsellino a un bimbo rom
> fu il primo caso di borseggio al contrario


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io alla stazione centrale rubai il borsellino a un bimbo rom
> fu il primo caso di borseggio al contrario


Perchè, i bambini rom borseggiano?
Ma dai! E' un luogo comune!


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Perchè, i bambini rom borseggiano?
> Ma dai! E' un luogo comune!


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Perchè, i bambini rom borseggiano?
> Ma dai! E' un luogo comune!


 no sono i portafogli che scappano dal padrone x andare nelle loro mani
non e' colpa loro


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> no sono i portafogli che scappano dal padrone x andare nelle loro mani
> non e' colpa loro


Volevo ben dire!
Stavo per tacciarti di razzismo!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Pensare che con tutti i soldi che si buttano via potrebbero mettere un servizio d'ordine come si deve, in certi luoghi


Che la stazione di Milano sia piena di balordi è indubbio, ma personalmente quando mi è capitato di andarci ho sempre visto pattuglie della polizia e carabinieri in zona... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Riguardo all'articolo concordo con Alexantro vista la proporzione fra numero di italiani e numero di stranieri...

Non mi sembra molto obiettivo invece misconoscere totalmente, pubblicità progresso a parte, come si sta muovendo il governo, vedi recenti contatti con il governo rumeno che ha ammesso che il 40% dei loro delinquenti si è trasferito da noi e che si son decisi a permetterne l'identificazione tramite la trasmissione dei loro dati e per far scontare le pene in romania (=rimpatrio dei delinquenti)...

Pare poi che tutti si scordino volentieri del ruolo (non certo marginale) dei giudici che, ad esempio a Roma, su 1200 richieste di espulsione da parte degli organi di polizia ne han accolte solo 1/3...credo che continuare a fare i garantisti con chi è manifestamente un delinquente (e magari pluripregiudicato nel suo paese) non sia segno di giustizia, ma dell'esatto contrario...


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Che la stazione di Milano sia piena di balordi è indubbio, ma personalmente quando mi è capitato di andarci ho sempre visto pattuglie della polizia e carabinieri in zona...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma guarda Fedy che io non ho criticato la politica del governo eh, mi chiedo solo se una risposta più severa sia davvero quello che serve alla luce del fatto che non pare, al momento, sortire nessun effetto. Che vuoi che ti dica? che le maniere forti non servono? certo che no! Ben vengano! Io pensavo che minacciarli di scontare la pena nelle loro carceri anziché nelle nostre fosse già un buon deterrente, ma dalle notizie che si susseguono direi di no...
Quanto alle colpe dei magistrati il magistrato applica la legge che il parlamento fa, non se la può inventare.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Perchè, i bambini rom borseggiano?
> Ma dai! E' un luogo comune!


 se mi dici che non lo fanno tutti, sono d'accordo, sennò luogo comune una sega!  

	
	
		
		
	


	



due stronzetti hanno cercato di incularmi il cellulare, e t'assicuro che due schiaffoni glieli stavo per tirare


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se mi dici che non lo fanno tutti, sono d'accordo, sennò luogo comune una sega!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non glieli hai dati??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io alla stazione centrale rubai il borsellino a un bimbo rom
> fu il primo caso di borseggio al contrario
























   oggi mi sembri luttazzi


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sì, ecco, diciamo che Berlusconi se ogni tanto se ne stesse zitto farebbe,e ci farebbe fare, più bella figura perchè anche certe "battute" sono un modo di svaccare un problema che in questo momento è tutt'altro che da sottovalutare.



solo svaccare?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









l'ha addirittura catupultato: cioè le belle sono una insidia! perchè con la loro bellezza attirano gli stupratori (e magari si sarà anche trattenuto a dire qualcosa su certi abbigliamenti...) quindi invece di "educare" i maschi italiani e non (con tutti i mezzi che occorrerebbero) a non stuprare più, ha alimentato la paura in quelle che credono di essere attraenti (dando vita anche una gravissima discriminazione sulle meno belle...)


riguardo alle espulsioni ho sentito la spiegazione di come avvengono i fatti veri da Davigo: nel momento in cui il magistrato emette ordine di espulsione, lo deve comunicare al questore che dovrà individuare il responsabile e comunicargli di lasciare entro 5 gg il territorio italiano, dopo di che, l'espulso se ne scende dalla questura e deve andarsene da solo con propri mezzi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  ...al 6° giorno i militari solerti lo riacciuffano e dovrà subire un nuovo processo in cui dirà che non aveva i soldi per rientrare nel suo paese, e questo vale. (d'altronde chi glielo fà un biglietto senza soldi????)
...queste sono le norme attuative della legge...l'espulso resta qui.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non glieli hai dati??


no perché poi sarei passata io dalla parte del torto, comunque il cellulare sono riuscita a tenermelo. 
ma il sangue in testa mi è salito, soprattutto quando mi ha detto "non ho fatto nulla". ma brutta faccia di merda, e che ci facevi col cordino del mio cellulare (che spuntava dalla borsa) in mano? stavi provando a tirare le campane?


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> solo svaccare??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oltretutto secondo me chi violenta una donna lo fa solo per umiliarla e ferirla, non perchè è avvenente o no 
guarda quella che merda che ha violentato la vecchina di 83 anni che poi è morta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Che la stazione di Milano sia piena di balordi è indubbio, ma personalmente quando mi è capitato di andarci ho sempre visto pattuglie della polizia e carabinieri in zona...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma Milano in Lombardia?


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2009)

...ho sbagliato il verbo, mi sà....


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no perché poi sarei passata io dalla parte del torto, comunque il cellulare sono riuscita a tenermelo.
> ma il sangue in testa mi è salito, soprattutto quando mi ha detto "non ho fatto nulla". ma brutta faccia di merda, e che ci facevi col cordino del mio cellulare (che spuntava dalla borsa) in mano? stavi provando a tirare le campane?


io lo avrei preso a scarpate nel culo


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> oltretutto secondo me chi violenta una donna lo fa solo per umiliarla e ferirla, non perchè è avvenente o no
> guarda quella che merda che ha violentato la vecchina di 83 anni che poi è morta


ma sicuramente...anzi vanno solo in cerca delle deboli e non protette... quello è solo un coglions...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma guarda Fedy che io non ho criticato la politica del governo eh, mi chiedo solo se una risposta più severa sia davvero quello che serve alla luce del fatto che non pare, al momento, sortire nessun effetto. Che vuoi che ti dica? che le maniere forti non servono? certo che no! Ben vengano! *Io pensavo che minacciarli di scontare la pena nelle loro carceri anziché nelle nostre fosse già un buon deterrente*, ma dalle notizie che si susseguono direi di no...
> *Quanto alle colpe dei magistrati il magistrato applica la legge che il parlamento fa, non se la può inventare*.


Questo è applicabile solo ora dopo gli accordi di questo governo col governo rumeno...prima non vi era nulla in tal senso.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quanto ai magistrati, non è esatto perchè vi è una enorme discrezionalità del giudice nell' interpretazione della legge, che abbiam visto più volte i danni che ha fatto (ma tanto loro responsabilità...ZERO!)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io lo avrei preso a scarpate nel culo


avrei dovuto. avevo lasciato mezzo stipendio per comprarlo e ce l'avevo da 2 giorni e quel piccolo pidocchio voleva incularmelo


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> avrei dovuto. avevo lasciato mezzo stipendio per comprarlo e ce l'avevo da 2 giorni e *quel piccolo pidocchio voleva incularmelo*


contieniti fioc


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> solo svaccare??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Infatti il problema non sono i magistrati che non espellono o non concedono le misure cautelari ma il sistema legislativo che regola questi istituti. Sull'espulsione dici bene, il problema è che il decreto deve essere attuato entro un toto di tempo e non abbiamo i soldi per accompagnare tutti alla forntiera nè possiamo aspettarci che ci vadano con mezzi propri.
Quanto alle misure cautelari i presupposti di legge sono quelli e il magistrato, che a differenza di tanta gente che parla, di diritto qualcosa ne sa, non puà applicarle alla caxxo. Mi ripeto: si vuole una giustizia più seria? si faccia una legge più seria ma fatta da gente seria e non da un cabarettista col parrucchino che sfugge alla giustizia da vent'anni.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> contieniti fioc


dici che ho esagerato?


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Questo è applicabile solo ora dopo gli accordi di questo governo col governo rumeno...prima non vi era nulla in tal senso....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Discrezionalità nella quantificazione della pena non nella concessione delle misure cautelari per le quali devono sussistere i presupposti di legge...


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma Milano in Lombardia?


 no Milano Marittima
con Lele Mora e Costantino


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Questo è applicabile solo ora dopo gli accordi di questo governo col governo rumeno...prima non vi era nulla in tal senso....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mi piace poi perchè i magistrati devono fare il loro dovere quando si tratta di sbattere fuori un rumeno ma basta che inizino ad infìdagare un delinquente un pò più nelle alte sfere ed il senso di giustizia di molti va a farsi benedire...o si è per la legalità o no, non ci sono vie di mezzo


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> no Milano Marittima
> con Lele Mora e Costantino


 
Ecco , loro li manderei a scontare la pena in Romania...


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ecco , loro li manderei a scontare la pena in Romania...


 penso che a Lele Mora non dispiacerebbe con tutti quei bei maschioni che ci sono nelle carceri rumeni.....


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ecco , loro li manderei a scontare la pena in Romania...


donna  

	
	
		
		
	


	





























mi sto a incriccà


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Discrezionalità nella quantificazione della pena non *nella concessione delle misure cautelari* per le quali devono sussistere i presupposti di legge...


I presupposti di legge?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quali, ad esempio, la pericolosità sociale o il pericolo di reiterazione del reato o la fuga?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se non son valutazioni soggettive quelle...e se vuoi un elenco recente di valutazioni "ad minchiam" fatte con troppa leggerezza...basta chiederlo!


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ecco , loro li manderei a scontare la pena in Romania...


 ma poi Costantino cos'ha fatto che lo vuoi mandare in galera????
non toccarmi il Costa x cortesia
grazie


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> no Milano Marittima
> con Lele Mora e Costantino


pirlun ero sarcastica 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  . di polizia non ce n'è un granchè in centrale.
una volanta ogni tanto. quindi tre poliziotti per migliaia di persone e per una piazza oserei dire piuttosto grande. se succede qualcosa dall'altra parte della strada manco se ne accorgono


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> penso che a Lele Mora non dispiacerebbe con tutti quei bei maschioni che ci sono nelle carceri rumeni.....


 









  Già, ripensandoci, per carità, meglio di no, che ci torna con un'altra carrettata di dementi a torso nudo


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mi piace poi perchè i magistrati devono fare il loro dovere quando si tratta di sbattere fuori un rumeno ma basta che inizino ad infìdagare un delinquente un pò più nelle alte sfere ed il senso di giustizia di molti va a farsi benedire...*o si è per la legalità o no, non ci sono vie di mezzo*


Scusa ma non capisco a chi ti riferisci...poi se è una boutade generalista...ok, la prenderò per tale!


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Già, ripensandoci, per carità, meglio di no, che ci torna con un'altra carrettata di dementi a torso nudo


 piu' che altro anche xche lele mora e' dichiaratamente checca


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> pirlun ero sarcastica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarà che quando sanno che arrivo io mandano i rinforzi?


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusa ma non capisco a chi ti riferisci...poi se è una boutade generalista...ok, la prenderò per tale!


 
sì, non mi riferivo a nessuno in particolare


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma poi Costantino cos'ha fatto che lo vuoi mandare in galera????
> non toccarmi il Costa x cortesia
> grazie


 
Ce lo mando solo per togliercelo dalle palle per qualche mese...e poi il Lele si sente solo altrimenti....senti ma posso mandarci anche Corona?


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sarà che quando sanno che arrivo io mandano i rinforzi?


 
ma tu che ne sai della stazione centrale scusa??


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma tu che ne sai della stazione centrale scusa??


E' il posto più conosciuto e facilmente raggiungibile dove dare appuntamento a qualcuno/A a Milano....


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' il posto più conosciuto e facilmente raggiungibile dove dare appuntamento a qualcuno/A a Milano....


ti do un consiglio. se hai un appuntamento con una donnina non darglielo in stazione centrale.
io non ci andrei mai
e poi vai a prenderle no??? racchione...mica le fai venire loro?


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Infatti il problema non sono i magistrati che non espellono o non concedono le misure cautelari ma il sistema legislativo che regola questi istituti. Sull'espulsione dici bene, il problema è che il decreto deve essere attuato entro un toto di tempo e non abbiamo i soldi per accompagnare tutti alla forntiera nè possiamo aspettarci che ci vadano con mezzi propri.
> Quanto alle misure cautelari i presupposti di legge sono quelli e il magistrato, che a differenza di tanta gente che parla, di diritto qualcosa ne sa, non puà applicarle alla caxxo. Mi ripeto: si vuole una giustizia più seria? si faccia una legge più seria ma fatta da gente seria e non da un cabarettista col parrucchino che sfugge alla giustizia da vent'anni.

























...e riguardo ai soldi...non ricordo le cifre esatte...mi sembra che un sol giorno di carcere costi più di un viaggio in romania...e ovviamente al momento di fare la legge hanno volutamente lasciato questo buco
...è l'unica spiegazione possibile.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> pirlun ero sarcastica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dissento. anch'io ne ho sempre vista tanta di pula


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti do un consiglio. se hai un appuntamento con una donnina non darglielo in stazione centrale.
> io non ci andrei mai
> e poi vai a prenderle no??? racchione...mica le fai venire loro?


 
Ovvio che le vado a prendere...do appuntamento lì solo a quelle che non mi danno l'indirizzo di casa...


----------



## Old amarax (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Grazie mille...quindi che fare? Sparare ai direttori dei giornali da cui sembra che gli stupri siano fatti solo da stranieri?


 
non ho tempo di leggere tutto e scusate se già detto...
ma che in Italia ci siano più italiani è un dato di fatto...io vorrei sapere ogni 100 italiani ed ogni 100 stranieri che % c'è di stupratori. In questo caso credo che la percentuale cambierebbe.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sarà che quando sanno che arrivo io mandano i rinforzi?





















   tu non lo sai ma hai una cimice in macchina, se fai attenzione noterai che dove ci sei tu ci sono sempre almeno due pattuglie. ebbene, non è una coincidenza


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' il posto più conosciuto e facilmente raggiungibile dove dare appuntamento a qualcuno/A a Milano....



ma bottegaio, il duomo non è abbastanza conosciuto e più sicuro? 
tra l'altro lì vicino c'è un parcheggio che conosci benissimo. è proprio a due passi


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tu non lo sai ma hai una cimice in macchina, se fai attenzione noterai che dove ci sei tu ci sono sempre almeno due pattuglie. ebbene, non è una coincidenza


Dici che sono "attenzionato"?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dissento. anch'io ne ho sempre vista tanta di pula


addirittura tanta?
io per lo più l'ho vista all'interno della stazione. capirai che utilità


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma bottegaio, il duomo non è abbastanza conosciuto e più sicuro?
> tra l'altro lì vicino c'è un parcheggio che conosci benissimo. è proprio a due passi


Uffff...ma devo proprio rivelare tutte le tattiche?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ovvio che se le dò appuntamento alla stazione sarà più facile che mi dia l'indirizzo di casa per passarla a prendere là no?


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> non ho tempo di leggere tutto e scusate se già detto...
> ma che in Italia ci siano più italiani è un dato di fatto...io vorrei sapere ogni 100 italiani ed ogni 100 stranieri che % c'è di stupratori. In questo caso credo che la percentuale cambierebbe.



credo che sia riferito al numero di stupri denunciati: 1000 stupri = 400 ad opera di stranieri...che poi gli stupri da parte dei propri partner non sono denunciati e andrebbero sommati agli italiani...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dici che sono *"attenzionato"*?
































   che pirlone

comunque la risposta è sì, attenzionatissimo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Uffff...ma devo proprio rivelare tutte le tattiche?
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















se lo fai con me pago una scorta ma ci vediamo in centrale


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2009)

*Ci tengo alla pelle io...*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> se lo fai con me pago una scorta ma ci vediamo in centrale


Risparmiatela...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Risparmiatela...


ma che cafone sei?


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ovvio che le vado a prendere...do appuntamento lì solo *a quelle che non mi danno l'indirizzo di casa*...


esistono ancora donnine con la testa dove sappiamo


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

Angelo, possibile che non si sia capito che quando parlavo di luogo comune riguardo ai bambini rom che borseggiano stessi facendo dell'ironia?

Riguardo al discorso dei magistrati, mi sono già fatto dei "nemici" qui, dissertando sull'argomento. Insisto comunque a dire che purtroppo i magistrati hanno preso l'abitudine di lavorare secondo il criterio del farmacista moderno: commesso venditore di prodotti preconfezionati. Molto comodo.
La discrezionalità impegna troppo, sia dal punto di vista dell'impegno necessario a prendere visione del singolo caso, sia per la responsabilità di interpretazione e giudizio.
Il giudice dovrebbe interpretare la legge e giudicare con discrezione, invece distribuisce pacchetti preconfezionati di norme e leggi senza guardare in faccia a nessuno, cosicchè basterebbe un comune "commesso" per fare lo steso servizio.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Angelo, possibile che non si sia capito che quando parlavo di luogo comune riguardo ai bambini rom che borseggiano stessi facendo dell'ironia?
> 
> Riguardo al discorso dei magistrati, mi sono già fatto dei "nemici" qui, dissertando sull'argomento. Insisto comunque a dire che purtroppo i magistrati hanno preso l'abitudine di lavorare secondo il criterio del farmacista moderno: commesso venditore di prodotti preconfezionati. Molto comodo.
> *La discrezionalità impegna troppo, sia dal punto di vista dell'impegno necessario a prendere visione del singolo caso, sia per la responsabilità di interpretazione e giudizio.*
> Il giudice dovrebbe interpretare la legge e giudicare con discrezione, invece distribuisce pacchetti preconfezionati di norme e leggi senza guardare in faccia a nessuno, cosicchè basterebbe un comune "commesso" per fare lo steso servizio.


 Verissimo!


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Verissimo!


Occhio che tempo fa mi hanno lapidato


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Occhio che tempo fa mi hanno lapidato


 Perchè???


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io alla stazione centrale rubai il borsellino a un bimbo rom
> fu il primo caso di borseggio al contrario





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Perchè, i bambini rom borseggiano?
> Ma dai! E' un luogo comune!





Alexantro ha detto:


> no sono i portafogli che scappano dal padrone x andare nelle loro mani
> non e' colpa loro





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Volevo ben dire!
> Stavo per tacciarti di razzismo!


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè???


Qualcuno non concordava con l'idea di discrezionalità dei giudici.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


>


Bello veder ridere una donna al mattino.
Capita così di rado........


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se mi dici che non lo fanno tutti, sono d'accordo, sennò luogo comune una sega!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
tanto perchè è un luogo comune a me un annetto fa uno zingarello di una dozzina d'anni mi ha ciulato la bici (che io uso x andare a lavorare....) sono andata a riprendermela insultando come un camallo genovese....quando ha provato a dire che non era stato lui....non ha + controbattuto alla mia risposta.....comunque ci ho rimesso solo un fanale ed il cestino...entrambi rotti e da buttare.....cazzi loro.


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Bello veder ridere una donna al mattino.
> Capita così di rado........


 
grazie!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> grazie!!!


Grazie a te, tesoro, che sorgi ogni mattino


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Qualcuno non concordava con l'idea di discrezionalità dei giudici.


La legge non può mai essere applicata rigidamente... è fondamentale una sua interpretazione su ogni singolo caso umano. Vedi il post della commessa alle prese con un paio di buoni sconto...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Grazie a te, tesoro, che sorgi ogni mattino


oh madonna santa alce....mi fai venire la carie....
ti preferisco quando rompi le palle a quando broccoli


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Embé?!? non si indigna nessuno x la mia bici?!?


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Embé?!? non si indigna nessuno x la mia bici?!?


poveri zingarelli..la volevano solo per giocare....sei racchia e crudele


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Embé?!? non si indigna nessuno x la mia bici?!?


no. capirai a me han fottuto il motorino


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh madonna santa alce....mi fai venire la carie....
> ti preferisco quando rompi le palle a quando broccoli


La tua è solo gelosia, comunque non sto broccolando.

Ho cominciato ieri con il saluto "ciao *Sole*, ci vediamo domani" rendendomi conto di aver detto una cosa scontata. Stamattina la saluto dicendole "Ciao *Sole *è da ieri che non ti vedo" intenzionalmente ripetendo l'ovvietà, ed ora ho continuato il trend.

tanto a te di poesie non ne scrivo più!
Tiè!


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> poveri zingarelli..la volevano solo per giocare....sei racchia e crudele


di cognome faccio Demon


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no. capirai a me han fottuto il motorino


aspide!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La tua è solo gelosia, comunque non sto broccolando.
> 
> Ho cominciato ieri con il saluto "ciao *Sole*, ci vediamo domani" rendendomi conto di aver detto una cosa scontata. Stamattina la saluto dicendole "Ciao *Sole *è da ieri che non ti vedo" intenzionalmente ripetendo l'ovvietà, ed ora ho continuato il trend.
> 
> ...


che fetente!!
mi ricordo ancora quella là. era bellissima.
Anzi me la vado a rileggere!!


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Febbraio 2009)

*Chissà mai perchè...*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Bello veder ridere una donna al mattino.
> Capita così di rado........


Ma tu te le tiri proprio.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ok Ok...non vado oltre!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Angelo, possibile che non si sia capito che quando parlavo di luogo comune riguardo ai bambini rom che borseggiano stessi facendo dell'ironia?*
> 
> Riguardo al discorso dei magistrati, mi sono già fatto dei "nemici" qui, dissertando sull'argomento. Insisto comunque a dire che purtroppo i magistrati hanno preso l'abitudine di lavorare secondo il criterio del farmacista moderno: commesso venditore di prodotti preconfezionati. Molto comodo.
> La discrezionalità impegna troppo, sia dal punto di vista dell'impegno necessario a prendere visione del singolo caso, sia per la responsabilità di interpretazione e giudizio.
> Il giudice dovrebbe interpretare la legge e giudicare con discrezione, invece distribuisce pacchetti preconfezionati di norme e leggi senza guardare in faccia a nessuno, cosicchè basterebbe un comune "commesso" per fare lo steso servizio.


non so se SI E' capito, so solo che io non l'ho capito


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Embé?!? non si indigna nessuno x la mia bici?!?


no.
e poi li avevo mandati io a rubartela


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no.
> e poi li avevo mandati io a rubartela


 
disgraziata!!!! anch'io li avevo mandati x il tuo cell.....siamo pari!


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma tu te le tiri proprio....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fan culo, non ci avevo pensato......


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che fetente!!
> mi ricordo ancora quella là. era bellissima.
> Anzi me la vado a rileggere!!


Quella "seria" o una di quelle facete?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quella "seria" o una di quelle facete?


quella seria ma anche quelle facete erano graziose


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quella seria ma anche quelle facete erano graziose


 A proposito! Come va la barbisa? Tutto bene?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il 60% degli italiani su 57 milioni e' molto meno del 40% di stranieri su 7 8 milioni


E da cosa è determinato?
Dall'etnia?
Negli anni '60 e '70 la maggior parte dei detenuti, così come delle prostitute era meridionale. E allora? Questo rappresentava una tendenza etnica-culturale?

E' determinato dalle condizioni sociali.
Da sempre chi delinque appartiene alle classi sociali e ai gruppi sociali svantaggiati, sia che siano italiani sia stranieri.
Negli U.S.A. la maggior parte dei detenuti è formata da neri, poi da ispanici e i bianchi costituiscono solo una piccola parte dei carcerati.
E questo prova che neri e ispanici sono più pericolosi?

Questo prova solo che si tratta di gruppi sociali per i quali si dovrebbero (oltre a interventi repressivi, dopo il delitto) ideare e attuare politiche inclusive e interventi contro l'emarginazione sociale, economica e culturale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> E qui si ritorna al punto di partenza, nel senso che a me pare che l'attuale politica di governo non sia esattamente morbida con chi commette delitti nel nostro paese ma evidentemente come deterrente non va bene neppure quello...che bisogna fare? Minacciare la pena di morte? O forse il problema non è che non hanno paura della pena minacciata ma che tanto sanno che non la sconteranno...e lì, gente, scusatemi ma che le minacce di scontare tutta la pena in carcere la facciano 'ste quattro facce da culo che ci governano che hanno le fedine penali più lunghe degli stupratori e non hanno mai pagato manco una multa!!
> Il rispetto della legge e la galera lo volgiamo solo per chi comoda a noi e chi si vota il nano non può venire a farmi le sparate sul rispetto della legalità!


 Ma secondo te ...secondo voi uno mentre compie un reato sta pensando a quanta galera farà?
Chi delinque in quel momento sta "considerando" ben altre cose: i propri impulsi, la rabbia, il bisogno di approvazione del gruppo...
Il carcere è un deterrente per reati premeditati o freddi come truffe ecc ..non per i reati caldi compiuti sull'onda dell'istintualità.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'ho già detto ma mi ripeto:
> LA MAGGIOR PARTE DEI BALORDI ITALIANI E STRANIERI CHE COMMETTONO REATI SONO AL 99,9% SOTTO EFFETTO DI DROGA.
> IL PROBLEMA STA TUTTO LI'


 Su questo non avevo speso una parola perché bisognerebbe comprendere chi davvero guadagna sullo spaccio e poi come ricicla quel denaro...


----------



## lale75 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma secondo te ...secondo voi uno mentre compie un reato sta pensando a quanta galera farà?
> Chi delinque in quel momento sta "considerando" ben altre cose: i propri impulsi, la rabbia, il bisogno di approvazione del gruppo...
> Il carcere è un deterrente per reati premeditati o freddi come truffe ecc ..non per i reati caldi compiuti sull'onda dell'istintualità.


 
Giusto, quindi  se minacciare misure più dure non serve che cosa si dovrebbe fare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dici che sono "attenzionato"?


Questo è certo ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Giusto, quindi se minacciare misure più dure non serve che cosa si dovrebbe fare?


 Minacciare misure più dure serve ...a ottenere consensi elettorali...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Naturalmente applicare le pene previste che anche quando appaiono lievi a freddo ...scontarle poi è duro. Cinque, sei anni in carcere sono ...anni!
Lo dicevo altrove, si dovrebbe fare una sforzo creativo, politico e culturale per cambiare le condizioni di vita.
Lavorare per ridurre l'emarginazione.


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E da cosa è determinato?
> Dall'etnia?
> Negli anni '60 e '70 la maggior parte dei detenuti, così come delle prostitute era meridionale. E allora? Questo rappresentava una tendenza etnica-culturale?
> 
> ...


 e allora facciamoci rapinare e derubare in nome delle classi sociali meno abbienti....ma che cazzo di giustificazione e'????
se mi rapinano  frega un tubo della condizione sociale di chi mi punta una pistola alla tempia se permetti.......


----------



## lale75 (2 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Minacciare misure più dure serve ...a ottenere consensi elettorali...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 









  questa è un'osservazione che avevo fatto in un'altra discussione, ossia il fatto che, comunque, chi viene nel nostro Paese viene relegato ai margini della società dove necessariamente conosce solo il peggio: delinquenza e miseria. Purtroppo credo che la volontà di integrare manchi completamente e che le vicende che si susseguono non aiutino certo in questo senso.


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Marzo 2009)

si si
manca la volonta' d'integrare
cosi tanto che in certe cose gli stranieri sono agevolati (assegnazioni case popolari,sanita',ecc)


----------

